# Gaggia Classic Shorting out after descale



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi..

Took plunge today, and removed boiler for a complete descale. Labelled all electric connections, and confidently reconstructed the machine..

Only to find - that on plugging it in and switching on - the machine shorts out, and trips house electrics!

Checked and checked and checked connections - all seems to be as it was. Any suggestions on where I may have missed something??!

Thanks

Phil


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phil A said:


> Hi..
> Took plunge today, and removed boiler for a complete descale. Labelled all electric connections, and confidently reconstructed the machine..
> Only to find - that on plugging it in and switching on - the machine shorts out, and trips house electrics!
> Checked and checked and checked connections - all seems to be as it was. Any suggestions on where I may have missed something??!
> ...


Sounds like you've got the elements wet.

With the machine unplugged from the wall, disconnect the earth terminal & switch the machine on. Plug it in & turn it on at the wall* being careful not to touch the case* & leave to heat up & dry the insulation around the elements out for 10-15 mins. Then unplug from the mains, reconnect the earth & see if it's still tripping the circuit.


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Really appreciate the reply..

Did as you suggested, but without earth - saw spark and little smoke coming from switch unit! Seems like its coming from top connector to main power \ boiler on switch.. Can't see any wires loose, disconnections etc on any of switch connectors..

Any more suggestions?

Saturday without coffee machine sucks...

Phil


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A photo showing which and where might help.

Did it trip the earth leakage trip also called RCD usually says something like 30ma on it

Or the power one that might have a number like 30 on it but amps.

What did you descale with?

John

-


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks John..

I'll get to photo - but as you look down on switches from above, its the top left connector - connecting to power on switch.

It tripped the earth leakage trip...

Descaled with puly caff powder..

Phil


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Phil A said:


> Thanks John..
> I'll get to photo - but as you look down on switches from above, its the top left connector - connecting to power on switch.
> It tripped the earth leakage trip...
> Descaled with puly caff powder..
> Phil


Puly Caff isn't a descaler - you need to use something else, like Puly Descaler or Citric acid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Thought as much - didnt work well.

That said - now i need to simply get the machine back together..

P.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

At least the "descaler" is unlikely to have caused grief. I don't have the machine so description doesn't mean much to me.

I was curious about what tripped as it might give an idea which part may have problems. One thing that might cause it is a heater element failing.You'd really need an insulation tester to check it but if the problem persists try disconnecting the heater connection on the boiler and try it switched on like that. You could also try touching the live to each of the connections in turn to see if that trips the rcd. Either one probably will if it's failed. The machine's earth connections will need to be wired up.

 Don't blame me if you electrocute yourself but that wont happen with a bit of care and the whole idea of 30ma and a fast trip is to reduce death rates from the mains.

I understand these gaggia's are fine with puly descaler - not with some others due to aluminium.

John

-


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Smoke from the main connector suggests a short somewhere. The heater element is a good place to start.


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks again..

Tried rebuilding once more this afternoon - still the same problem.

Could anyone who knows Gaggia's tell me how to disconnect the heater element? I'm rapidly reaching the extent of my knowledge!


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I read elsewhere on here an alternative method for drying out the insulation on the heating elements is to put the top of the boiler in a low temperature oven for a while.

I guess you could also put it in a bag with some rice (like is suggested with phones).


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like 1,2,3 and 4 in this






John

-


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't think you need to remove the elements. Just put the whole top boiler in the oven on low for a few hours? Remove thermostats first.


----------

